# 2022 ND ELK Tag Unit E3



## DropTine22 (7 mo ago)

Hey guys, new to the site and excited.

My son and I drew elk tags (2 cows) for unit E3. Born and raised in ND and we have never been on an elk hunt but are excited and doing our homework (best we can). I believe we got majority of our gear/equipment set-up (boots, ammo, packs, optics, etc...) also got our grasslands map and Onx. Just curious/wanted to reach out for any more insight or if anybody had experience hunting in the area (unit E3). Are there any areas that are better/more concentrated for elk? Is public land or private land better? If so, are landowners decent about letting folks hunt? If private land is best, suppose a guy just starts door knocking? Any insight or tips would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------

